# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  S. Kosonen

## Joonas Pio

S. Kosonen ajaa Savonlinna-Mikkeli -välillä sekä K14-vuoroa Mikkeli-Helsinki -välillä. https://matka-kosonen.fi

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> S. Kosonen ajaa Savonlinna-Mikkeli -välillä sekä K14-vuoroa Mikkeli-Helsinki -välillä. https://matka-kosonen.fi


Lauantain 13.6.2020 "Helsingin autona" oli OmniExpress 20/ILL-724 https://www.flickr.com/photos/166735613@N02/50005927042
Muina päivinä ovat harrastajakollegat bonganneet muitakin yksilöitä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Siinä on useana päivänä ollut auto 19 (GNR-799).

----------


## Jirtsu96

> Siinä on useana päivänä ollut auto 19 (GNR-799).


Niinkuin tänäänkin 14.6.2020: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...19+GNR-799.JPG

----------

